# goods from us no longer being shipped to republic;



## Magillagorilla (28 Jun 2022)

Maybe someone might be able to enlighten me. If a relatively small company in the US is no longer shipping goods to the ROI because it is not now financially viable to ship to the EU, can a citizen of the ROI have the goods sent to a Northern Ireland address and collect them there. The company is still shipping to the UK. Thanks.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (28 Jun 2022)

Magillagorilla said:


> Maybe someone might be able to enlighten me. If a relatively small company in the US is no longer shipping goods to the ROI because it is not now financially viable to ship to the EU, can a citizen of the ROI have the goods sent to a Northern Ireland address and collect them there. The company is still shipping to the UK. Thanks.


So shipping to a P.OBox or virtual address, held in a warehouse?

I've no detailed knowledge of UK customs but physically yes , however I think this might be illegal as most goods from the US would attract customs charges if shipped to ROI.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jun 2022)

I presume you can have them shipped to the North or the UK mainland. 

Yes, you can collect them there or have them sent.

But you should then pay customs duty on them.

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (28 Jun 2022)

Another option is An Post Address Pal which will handle the customs etc for you and deliver to ROI.


----------



## Magillagorilla (28 Jun 2022)

Thank you for the replies. it's just a lightweight cosmetic item. I am glad to hear it is still accessible.


----------



## Purple (28 Jun 2022)

Magillagorilla said:


> Maybe someone might be able to enlighten me. If a relatively small company in the US is no longer shipping goods to the ROI because it is not now financially viable to ship to the EU, can a citizen of the ROI have the goods sent to a Northern Ireland address and collect them there. The company is still shipping to the UK. Thanks.


I presume they have a distributor or similar in the UK and it is the UK's exit from the EU that makes it financially unattractive to ship from there to the EU. The cost of shipping from the USA to the UK is at least as high as shipping to the mainland or non-mainland EU countries. 

If the company is cutting off the second biggest consumer market in the world in order to maintain the much smaller UK market then I think they'll remain a relatively small company.


----------



## newirishman (28 Jun 2022)

Magillagorilla said:


> Thank you for the replies. it's just a lightweight cosmetic item. I am glad to hear it is still accessible.


Is it really necessary to order a small cosmetic item from the US?


----------



## Magillagorilla (28 Jun 2022)

If it were available here no but it's made in the US


----------



## newirishman (28 Jun 2022)

Magillagorilla said:


> If it were available here no but it's made in the US


I guess what I am trying to say is buy some other product.


----------



## Tickle (28 Jun 2022)

newirishman said:


> I guess what I am trying to say is buy some other product.


Mind your own business.


----------



## peemac (28 Jun 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> Another option is An Post Address Pal which will handle the customs etc for you and deliver to ROI.


I think that's the best option. Not the cheapest, but its handy when you want something that is in the US but not available here.

I think the issue may have to do with ingredients. Recently Lilial and another compound used in many cosmetics and fragrance product has been banned or restricted by the EU. The UK hasn't banned it yet, but will be in the near future 

I know that Lilial has a total ban for any cosmetic product and can only make up 0.3% of a fragrance items such as a candle. It what gives many items a floral scent, so it was in quite widespread use.


----------

